# Mantener constante velocidad motor AC



## guaifi (Ene 2, 2010)

Hola, tengo un motor de 800W AC monofásico, imagínense que es un taladro o algo así de 230V monofásico.

​
Lo que deseo es instalarle un detector de vueltas, colocando un imán en el eje, y una cápsula REED creo que se llamaba (mueve un contacto cada vez que pasas un iman).

Ese detector de vueltas, me da un pulso pequeño por cada vuelta, y las RPM varían de 10.000 a 30.000 (10k a 30k).

Bien, con esa frecuencia en principio tenía pensado meterla a un PIC, diseñar algún código para medir esa frecuencia, y por otra entrada del pic, meter una señal de las revoluciones que deseo, no tiene por que ser con un potenciómetro, casi prefiero dos botones e ir subiendo o bajando de 1000 en 1000 rpm.

Ahora planteo las *CUESTIONES*

Alguna idea de como puedo *controlar el motor con el pic*, ¿triac, mos, transistor,? y todo eso por PWM, por variación de voltaje... ??

Alguna ayuda con el *software del PIC*, he estado probando y he encontrado varias cosas, pero aun no he sabido adaptarlas. El PIC  utilizar es el 16F648A, y no por ningún motivo especial, sinó que tengo 3 samples y los quiero gastar en eso.


Se agradecen todas las ayudas. y feliz año nuevo

Os comento que el susodicho motor ya trae este control, pero es lazo abierto, yo justamente lo que quiero es que mantenga las revoluciones pese a la carga.

He estado mirando la placa del circuito que trae en lazo abierto, y mas o menos he hecho un esquema para que me entendáis. Tengo fotos. Cualquier duda preguntad. A ver si sacamos algo en limpio.

Los cables que entran en el bobinado del motor no los consigo distinguir, son todos negros y no se muy bien a donde va cada uno. Hay un componente que en el PDF pone "no se que es" que es pequeñito como un diodo, pero sin banda negra, y azul claro.

Las resistencias son de 5 bandas, así que no se si las leo del derecho o del revés (por eso pongo 2 valores)


----------



## pepechip (Ene 2, 2010)

Hola 
El circuito que actualmente controla tu motor es un simple regulador por angulo de fase.
Para poder controlar el motor te aconsejo que las revoluciones las determines midiendo el tiempo que tarda el motor en dar una vuelta. Ya que si determinas las revoluciones contando las vueltas en una unidad de tiempo, tardaras demasiado tiempo y los arramques-paradas del motor se haran muy visibles.

El componente que no identificas es un DIAC
La capsula REED tiene mucha inercia, asi que te vendra mejor un detector HALL.


----------



## guaifi (Ene 3, 2010)

Muy buena idea *pepechip* por lo del efecto hall, la verdad no se me ocurrió. Utilizaré un detector hall.

Estuve pensando y leyendo por internet que hay diseños en los que utilizan *PWM* pero lo sincronizan con el paso por cero de la señal de alterna

Sin embargo este lazo abierto que ya tengo no tiene nada de eso y funciona bien, sin arranques bruscos ni nada.
No me sería mejor que mi regulador en lazo cerrado simplemente fuese un regulador por ángulo de fase, pero la tensión que controla el potenciómetro manual la controle con un micro?? 

Creo que me ahorro quebraderos de cabeza.

De hecho creo que me quedo con este circuito

http://www.unicrom.com/cir_dimmer_cntrl_motor.asp







Ya que es mas o menos lo que trae el porpio lazo abierto que ya tengo, y ese hay gente que ha comprobado que funciona (creo). 

Ahora lo importante sería modificar de alguna manera ese potenciómetro automaticamente desde un PIC. COMO SE HACE ESO? No se me ocurre modificación posible.

O acaso es mejor este otro circuito de la red:

http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/atta...ontrol-de-velocidad-motor-monofasico-circ.jpg


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2010)

guaifi dijo:


> Hola, tengo un motor de 800W AC monofásico, imagínense que es un *taladro o algo así *de 230V monofásico.
> 
> Lo que deseo es instalarle un detector de vueltas, colocando un imán en el eje, y una cápsula REED creo que se llamaba (mueve un contacto cada vez que pasas un iman).
> [/COLOR]


"Algo así" es muy ambiguo y da varias posibilidades,
Como estas hablando de 10.000 a 30.000 RPM, eso corresponde a un motor tipo "Universal" en este caso puedes emplear la propia FEM que genera el motor para "Medir" y en consecuencia controlar la velocidad.
Mira este enlace: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/101430/


----------

